
Why every company will soon be ‘AI first’ (Medium) - asiaainews
https://medium.com/@myaibrand/why-every-company-will-soon-be-ai-first-cad908f70781
======
thinkloop
I completely agree, especially when we redefine AI to mean roombas and lane
assist.

